# 5000: Who did it? Whodunit



## DearPrudence

Congratulations Whodunit!
So young and already such a long career behind. That's really impressive!!
Continue comme ça.
PS: I'm new so I'm not sure how it works but bravo all the same. Felicitaciones.


----------



## Artrella

*    Dani!!!* Not Dany, not Danny....just *DANI  mein Freund*...I told you the other day...I'm proud of having such a brilliant young friend like you... I enjoy and *learn* reading your posts...and having those great conversations in German, English and Spanish....    

 ¡¡¡¡Es *muy obvio* que *me gusta  * ser tu amiga y que *te quiero  * mucho!!!! ​
*Für dich*


----------



## Alfry

Who, you are great, no two words about that


----------



## Phryne

.

*FANTÁSTICO! PHANTASTISCH!!​*
You never cease to amaze me, Dani! 

*¡Felicitaciones!​*
.


----------



## lsp

Nice job, Who... quantity and quality pacing each other!


----------



## cuchuflete

*In the words of the nearly immortal Bud Abbott and Lou Costello,
* 
Who's on first!

 Congratulations and warm thanks for your contributions and community spirit.


Un abrazo,
Cuchu

Who's on first?​


----------



## Jana337

*Nemohu neobdivovat Tvou cílevědomost a touhu po poznání. Jen tak dál!*

*Jana*​


----------



## Rayines

G R A T U L A T I O N E N !!!


----------



## fenixpollo

*Your presence and participation in the forums is, in a word, INSPIRING.*

 *Happy Postiversary, Who!* ​ 

..


----------



## Vanda

Parabéns!


Yes, you're such an amazing young guy. I like reading your
posts very much!

Keep on the good work!


----------



## Agnès E.

Je n'oserais pas t'envoyer 5000 mots d'amour, Who...

Je me contente de 5000 mots de félicitations !​


----------



## lauranazario

Thank you for allowing us the pleasure to read you!

Happy 5K... and here's to many more! 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## belén

CONGRATULATIONS WHOOOOOODUNIT!!!! ​​It is great to count on you around here!!! ​


----------



## elroy

*Shu biddi a2ul? *
* Madallesh lughat abaariklak feehom.  *
*Yalla minjarreb illahjeh tab3ati, tanshoof izza btifham.  *
*Alf mabrook u 3u2bal kaman 5000! *​


----------



## mari.kit

*Ang galing mo!  *​ 
You've Done it!!!!!​ 

*Congratulations!!! 5k!!  *​ 


mari


----------



## Ralf

Diesmal komme ich wohl gerade noch rechtzeitig? Also, Glückwunsch zur 5.000!

Ralf


----------



## Whodunit

*Dear* _Have we ever crossed before? If not, now we have. I really thank you for creating this thread and being a good enrichment for our WR forums._

*Art* _Hola, amiga! It's always a pleasure to be congratulated and helped by you, to get the chance to help by such an insightful person and to write privately with you. Danke für all deine Hilfe._

*Alfry*, _il mio tenero ippo! Thank you very much for all your help in Italian and interest in German. I promise you I'm gonna visit the Italian forum more often in the future._

*Phryne* _Hola, María. Te agradezco cordialmente también por toda tu ayuda y sugerencias en español y inglés. Espero que encontras del tiempo de aprendar un poco de alemán en el futuro._

*Lsp* _Thank you, too, for all your tips, help, advice, insight, and knowledge support in the English forum. I'll prepare more questions to you to prove your intellence (although I actually know I needn't - you are intelligent, gorgeous, and super-fascinating concerning language skills)._

*Cuchu* _You don't know how much I appreciate help from such a clever, delightful, and breathtaking person like you by so many unsurpassably enlightening explanations. You can't imagine either how much I had to laugh at your "Who's on first" page. It's been a scream!_

*Jana* _Zde je moje zkouška aby napíší troška čeština. Zkusím je s jednoduchami slovíčkami: Děkuji ti srdečně za tvé blahopřání k mé 5000._

*Inés* _Ich danke dir ebenfalls recht herzlich für die Glückwünsche. Ich hoffe, ich komme mal dazu, Niederländisch richtig zu lernen._

*Fenix* _I've already prepared new questions for the English that wait for being answered by such a knowledgeable person like you. Thank you for all your previous help._

*Vanda* _I also thank you for your kind words and hope that I get the chance to study a bit Portuguese in order to say the same words in that wonderful language._

*Agnès* _Haha, tu ne te contente pas de rien. Je te permets même que me soit envoyé aussi beaucoup que possible de mots d'amours. En plus, je te supplie de reprendre l'allemand._

*Laura* _You already have more than 2,5K well thought-out posts more than me, so I consider your congratulations very sincere and haertfelt._

*Belén* _It's also a pleasure with you here. Thank you very much for this and for your help in Spanish._

*Elias* _.مع أن ما فهمت نصك، أشكر لك على تهنئتك لطيفة. سوف أسلك عن مغزى صحيح نصك بعد_

*Mari* _Salamat kaibigan. Ikinagagalak nga ikaw bati. (everything's wrong! )_

*Ralf *_Danke schön, Ralf. Mir ist es doch egal, wann und wie du mir gratulierst. Du sagst ja selbst "Hauptsache herzlich". Danke sehr nochmals. _


 I really thank you all for being such cordial foreros in this warm-hearted forum. What would I be without you? ​


----------



## VenusEnvy

Dani: How could I have forgotten you?! You're so special here. You really amaze me with how knowledgeable and intelligent you are. Keep it up!


----------



## alc112

I'm so sorry!!!! how could I forget too?
the problem is that you are so fast!! 
You know a lot and share all of that knowledge. Thank you very much for that. You have taught me so many things and I just can confuse you.

You are the best!


----------



## Whodunit

*Venus* _Wow, thank you so much, Nic! I have no idea I'm so special for you. _

*Alc* _You don't confuse me at all. But ¡yo qué sé!, if you say so. For me you're not confusing at all, just knowledgeable and intelligent. _


----------



## LV4-26

Sincères félicitations, Who.
Tu te fais un peu rare, ces temps-ci, sur le forum FR/EN mais, bon, tu ne peux pas être partout.


----------



## timpeac

Nice one Who! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Whodunit

*LV4-26* Je te promets de visiter notre forum du français un peu plus souvent à l'avenir. En tout cas, merci pourcoup pour tes félicitations.

*Tim* I will, Tim. And I also hope I may welcome you in our German forum someday. Thank you very much for everything.


----------



## Rayines

> *Inés* _Ich danke dir ebenfalls recht herzlich für die Glückwünsche. Ich hoffe, ich komme mal dazu, Niederländisch richtig zu lernen._


 *Ik begrijp het Duits niet, maar ik hoop dat jij weer aan een Nederlands draad deelnemt  . En ik zag je vandag !!  *


----------



## Lancel0t

Hope my greeting is not that late, I've been busy these past few weeks. Anyway, WHO - CONGRATULATIONS!!!! it's nice that we have you here.


----------



## Whodunit

*Lancel* No, it isn't. It doesn't that the longer I have to wait the less heartfelt it is.  Thank you very much for your congratulations.


----------

